
IAC Finally Kills Off Bloglines - aj
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/10/exclusive-iac-finally-kills-off-bloglines/
======
petervandijck
Did a mockup for a new type of reader:
[http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2010/09/10/4765/time-f...](http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2010/09/10/4765/time-
for-a-new-type-of-feed-people-reader) Probably a dumb idea :)

